# Introducing.......



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

After a few days delay due to some illness with his litter mates, we finally picked up our puppy this morning.

Here he is Lord Baden Growl (we're going to call him Scout)


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

incredibly cute!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

he looks like he is going to be alot of fun ! ;D


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

He is adorable! 

I love his naming by the way, very clever!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome photo - How adorable


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Lord Baden-Powell would be proud


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice! He's a good looking little guy.
If he grows into those paws, he's going to be a good sized boy.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Vizslas really are the best looking pups. Congrats on your little one. He's adorable.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

What a nice photo of a great looking pup. Have fun!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Such a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## kmcnearney (Nov 7, 2010)

My oh My he is cute!  We get our Vizsla the first of March. Litter due around Jan 4th.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

A D O R A B L E !!!!!! I'm kinda jealous..just kinda. Clydes only 18 months not sure I am ready for #2 yet.


----------

